# 1900 pierce shaft drive



## npence (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my. We restoration project not sure on the exact date but is early 1900's. This bike is one of the most sought after shaft drive with the cushioned frame and the leaf spring front fork. This will be a challenge for me since I've never restored a shaft drive bike before. Wish me luck.
This is what I'm starting with





There is a lot of small pieces that seem to be missing but with time will all come together. Missing seat, handlebars, grips, pedals, rims and front hub. If you have any of these parts I would be interested in them.


----------



## chitown (Jul 29, 2012)

npence said:


> Looking for a set of Kelly adjustable handle bars in any condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats on getting that one Nate. No help other than wishing you good luck! That is one fine machine you've got there. Definitely one of the more desirable early bikes to have.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jul 29, 2012)

looks like a good start... for the rims I'd go with "ghisallo cerchi" rims, they're plain awesome: http://www.cerchiinlegnoghisallo.com/pagine/prodottieng.php
and as they're new, you don't have to worry if you want to ride it.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice bike.  You might consult with Glenn Eames of Old Spokes Home in Vermont - he's got a beautiful original example of this model.  Good luck with the resto.


----------



## npence (Jul 29, 2012)

Well got it all apart today Easier then what I thought it would be. Just hope it goes back together like it came apart.


----------



## Mole (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't really tell but, from the pictures it looks like the bearings are in REALLY good shape. Which makes life a LOT easier.


----------



## npence (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes bearings are in great shape was very surprised they just didn't come flying out when I pulled it apart.


----------



## npence (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent the bike out to be rebuilt since found someone took the guts out of the crank housing and replaced with crap. But got some of the nickel back today.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 17, 2012)

Your Pierce is going to be a beautiful bike & the new nickel is amazing!!!!!!  Been researching Corbin & New Departure hubs, believe that hub may be a 1902 only year but haven't completed enough research yet to truly tell yet.  Here's the 1902 article on it: (Trying to find a 1902 ad or catalog but no luck yet)





Everything I have found on the 1901 Model suggests straight pull only spokes versus your side-pull.


----------



## npence (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to call it a 1902 pierce shaft drive. Anybody know how many years they made this style bike. And does anyone have any sales lit.


----------



## npence (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 20, 2012)

npence, Just found this & thought I'd share it.  Articles covers the 1903 Pierce Cushion Frame Chainless & the differences from the 1902 Model.  From "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" April 24, 1903.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 27, 2012)

Cushion frames are the instant magnificent with cool simple savvy. Your build looks exceptional!


----------



## chitown (Nov 27, 2012)

*Can't wait to see this one finished!!!*

Here's a patent filled 1902:


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2012)

WOW, what a beautiful bicycle. Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 16, 2012)

*1902 ad - Pierce "Parlor Car Cycle"*

npence, Found this 1902 ad thought you might like to see.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## npence (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Gary that is a cool ad.


----------

